# what's the correct striding for trotting poles??



## sophiebailey (1 June 2012)

Afternoon everyone!  

As per title ........ how many of my strides should be between each pole when setting up trotting poles? Hoping to get the young lady I help with her riding to do some on the floor and raised tomorrow but not sure how to stride it! 

It's for a 14hh pony if that has any bearing? 

Thank you everyone


----------



## Mongoose11 (1 June 2012)

Pretty sure someone will be able to give you a more exact striding for your pony but my mare has 5.5 steps (toe to heel steps) between her trotting poles. She is a 15.1 cob. Perhaps try 5 steps for your pony?


----------



## LaurenBay (1 June 2012)

I do 1 large step between them. Have ridden a 15.3, 15.1 and 14.2 over them and all fine.


----------



## Footlights (1 June 2012)

I do 4 steps heel to toe (but I have big feet!) lol


----------



## sophiebailey (1 June 2012)

Great so 4-5 little steps or 1 big one  thanks everyone!! Will see how he goes


----------



## Pebbles (1 June 2012)

Yes I do 4 heel to toe steps too!! but what about canter poles anyone??


----------



## touchstone (1 June 2012)

I work in 'old money'  so trotting poles are 3.5 - 5 feet, bounce strides are 10 - 12 feet canter strides 18 -24 feet, so if one large (human) stride equals around three feet you can work it out from there.


----------



## Queenbee (1 June 2012)

4 1/2 heel toe for anything 14hh to 16hh an adjust up or down accordingly dependant on stride, I'd start at 4 steps, establish this stride and then add a half at a time working on lengthening, try to get to 5.5 perhaps? Telly good exercise


----------



## PolarSkye (1 June 2012)

Doesn't it depend a) on the horse/pony . . . some have really ground-covering, open strides and some are more short/choppy; and b) what you're trying to achieve . . . if I want Kal to really stretch then I put a good five and a half heel-to-toe steps between each one, but if I want to encourage him to put in more elevation and "pick up" then I shorten the distance between the poles . . . make sense?

P


----------

